# ibs diarreah



## pam lynn (May 31, 2012)

I am having a hard time figuring out where to find help on this website. I have ibs with no pain just sudden urgent diarreah. I had some problems before but now I have had my gall bladder out last year and have a hard time feeling I will be O.K. leaving the house. I need help with diet,and recipes. When I know I am going to leave the house I just eat french bread with jam. I have had too many close call to go to friends homes for dinner and never want to eat out. It appears that I have problems with all fats, dairy, acid foods,(tomatoes, juices etc.) beef, fresh fruits and vegies. I can have french breads, cereal, and pasta but what do I put on it?? I am going to try Fibercon again as a suppliment but I dont feel any of the suppliments work if I eat any (even a little) trigger food.Thank you in advance on any help to get me started.Pam Lynn


----------



## Hen (Apr 19, 2012)

pam lynn said:


> I am having a hard time figuring out where to find help on this website. I have ibs with no pain just sudden urgent diarreah. I had some problems before but now I have had my gall bladder out last year and have a hard time feeling I will be O.K. leaving the house. I need help with diet,and recipes. When I know I am going to leave the house I just eat french bread with jam. I have had too many close call to go to friends homes for dinner and never want to eat out. It appears that I have problems with all fats, dairy, acid foods,(tomatoes, juices etc.) beef, fresh fruits and vegies. I can have french breads, cereal, and pasta but what do I put on it?? I am going to try Fibercon again as a suppliment but I dont feel any of the suppliments work if I eat any (even a little) trigger food.Thank you in advance on any help to get me started.Pam Lynn


You can get more informaton by googling IBS diet, FODMAP diet, just googling IBS and their are a lot of good books about IBS. If you haven't already started to, you should keep a daily diary of what you are eating. Every has different trigger foods and it's mostly just by trial and error. After almost 3 months of managing my diet, I can eat almost anything now as long as I eat it with a soluble fiber. Try starting your morning with a glass of soya milk, a good probiotic and banana. I find this really works well for me. Good luck.


----------

